# SHO 28 Break in



## mike1050 (Dec 10, 2016)

Hello all, Im new here but not new to small engines. I have always run Amsoil SAE30 in my small engines and have had no issues. I just picked up a new Ariens and the dealer (Not Home depot or Lowes) told me to use 10/30 oil.. I referred to the Manuel that states 5/30 he said for PA the 10/30 is fine he has been doing it that way for years and no issues. I called another authorized Ariens dealer and he told me 5/30 so I called a 3rd dealer and he told me a straight 30 weight is fine.. Im totally confused.. They all suggested not synthetic.. I have cases upon cases of amsoil that I would like to use.. I have searched to the hilt but not finding any solid answers.. Help please


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Ariens has a chart of oil viscosity by ambient temperature. The chart is for regular oil and not synthetic which will flow properly in a broader temperature range. The Ariens chart says:

SAE 30 oil is recommended for ambient temperatures of 50 F (10 C) and above.
SAE 10W-30 oil is recommended for temperatures of about -5 F (-20 C) and above.
SAE 5W-30 oil is recommended for temperatures of 32 F (0 C) and below. 

It should be recognised that the oil is automotive grade and the 5W-30 oil is used year round in many production cars. So 5W-30 is probably the standard for most snowblowers since in reality it copes with summer temperatures and flows well at cold temperatures to lubricate the engine at startup. Synthetic works even better.

Good luck.


----------



## mike1050 (Dec 10, 2016)

In your opinion can I switch to synthetic after the 5hour break in?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

yes


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Absolutely not, automotive oils lack the zinc required for small engines.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

DO NOT run SAE 30 in a cold weather small engine. It is too thick and heavy for cold temps and will not lubricate properly. It is OK to run this in push mowers as they do not need a variable viscosity oil due to the hot temps of summer. 

I have always run 5w-30 synthetic on several new blowers with NO ISSUES. Run the oil that came with the machine for 5 hrs or 1 season, then put in the synthetic and change once a year after that. Good to go! You would also be OK with 10-30 or 5-30 conventional. I like synthetic and always have a qt left over from the car oil change which is 5W-30 Valvoline. The key is to change it regularly.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

Clipperskipper said:


> Absolutely not, automotive oils lack the zinc required for small engines.




whatever you do, dont listen do this guy. the above statement IS NOT TRUE AT ALL AND YOU ARE WASTING YOUR MONEY IF YOU ARE BUYING SNOWBLOWER/MOWER SPECIFIC OIL. if i were you, i would run it the first 5 hours on the cheapest regular oil you can get(i break in new predators i sell with supertech 5w30) because your just going to dump it anyways. after the 5 hour break in period, i change the oil out to 5w30 penzoil platinum or mobil 1 synthetic, but honestly oil brand and type is totally your choice after you complete the break in period. dont listen to any nonsense about power equipment specific oil, most manufacturer branded oils are overpriced and are bottom of the barrel oils(aka poor quality cheap oil sourced from the lowest bidder who can produce it for them in bulk quanities), and for the same money manufacturer branded regular oil costs, you can usually get a high end full synthetic oil for the same price or for just a little bit more. for example, you could either buy this 28oz bag
https://www.lowes.com/pd/MTD-Genuine-Parts-28-oz-4-Cycle-5W-30-Conventional-Engine-Oil/999922288
(thats right, it doesnt even come in a bottle!) of mtd conventional, or you could spend the extra 83 cents and buy a full 32 oz quart of penzoil platinum full synthetic 5w30
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pennzoil-Platinum-5W30-Motor-Oil-1-qt/43803353

or if you really want to get a great price, you could buy this 5 quart bottle oif supertech 5w30 full synthetic for 13.60 and have enough oil to last at least 5 seasons, possibly more
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Super-Tech-Full-Synthetic-5W30-Motor-Oil-5-qt/17133942

just my 2 cents about manufacturer branded oils and trying to save people some money


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

I have also used 5W-30 in my snow blowers for years and years. I have no starting or running issues. I think straight 30 or 10W-30 is a summer time oil. I snow blow when it's cold out, so this is why I run 5W-30 oil.


----------

